# Portable Layout



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I am going to have to make a new portable HO layout. My 4x6 that broke down into 4, 2x3 pieces had run it's last. Danged little bit of rain overnight rain saw to that.

I am planning on going with a 5x6 with a double track main. Basically two ovals. This will breakdown in four pieces also. 

What would be the best radius on the outer main? I'm thinking 26 or 28 in radius for the outer and 24 or 22 for the inner. I do plan on using some switches for inter connectivity also.

Thanks!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

With a maximum 60" width (5') you shouldn't go any larger than 28" radius (or 56" diameter) - which would only leave 2" from center of track to the edge of the table.

Is that what you were asking?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Yes! Thanks! 

Should I go with 26" or 24" radius for the inner oval?

I'll take pics as I go along. The first one worked for the past 3 years of tear down and reassembly once a month, but it was crude. I hope to refine this one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rrgrassi said:


> Yes! Thanks!
> 
> Should I go with 26" or 24" radius for the inner oval?
> 
> I'll take pics as I go along. The first one worked for the past 3 years of tear down and reassembly once a month, but it was crude. I hope to refine this one.


That depends on what look you want to achieve, either will work fine?
Are you going to crossover from one line to the other with switches?

How did a little rain do your old layout?

Rain in Texas? That is what you guys need huh? :smokin:


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Yes, I do plan on crossing over with switches. I figured a two track main would be fun. I sell stuff I refurb at the local flea market. I'm working on getting kids back into the hobby. I have a 2x4 N scale that sits in the center of the HO also.

The rain caused the base to warp and then I ended up breaking some track due to the wind blowing part of it over. After 3 years, time for a re-do.

We do need more rain!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That still doesn't tell me how the rain got on it?
You do have what we call up here in Jersey a "roof" on the house right? :dunno:

Maybe plan for a passing siding off the main line while your at it?
See the Miller train parked on the passing siding here?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I loaded the old Dodge D250 (yes it's Diesel) with my wares for the flea market. So the "modules" got wet when it rained. It was not supposed to rain, until Monday. Someone forgot to inform the clouds I guess.

I like the Miller train!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, I figured you had a roof. 

Another looking the other way,


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Yes sir!! We gots a roof down heeeah!!! 

BTW I like your PRR crane as well!!!


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Uncle- is this your layout? Or one of the many


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joed2323 said:


> Uncle- is this your layout? Or one of the many



It is all gone.

A few pictures here, you never saw these Cuz?



http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3020


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I just bought the lumber, angle aluminum, and fasteners.

I am using sanded 3/8" plywood and had four 30"x36" pieces cut to make the layout breakdown into four pieces so it can be loaded into a car. I am using exterior flat paint to seal the wood. I found some OOPS paint at home depot. It's almost the color of green grass. $7 for the gallon, instead of $21.

I'll take pictures of the assembly work.


----------

